# Gourami or Angelfish?



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I am wanting to go with 5-6 Dwarf Gouramis OR 5-6 Angels in my 29 gal planted tank. Which of these are better fish for planted tanks? It also might help me to know which are less demanding as far as water chemisty.. Opinions?


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

no way I'd put more than 1 Angel in that tank, 2 tops with nothing else but a couple Cory cats.

they will get almost as big as your hand fin tip to fin tip.I have 4 Angels in a 55g,and IMO thats 2 too many,they will be getting moved to a 75g soon


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree w/ icom about the angel fish.

Better go with the gouramis.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I have 2 in my 29 gallon now, they aren't even full grown and it is to much I am looking around for a second tank now.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Well thanks a bunch! I guess Angels are out until I can get a bigger tank. I had no idea they got that massive. O_O


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

If you want some diversity with the dwarf gouramis you can also get the many different variations they have available. The powder blue ones are especially colorful and nice.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not just the size of the angels it's their attitude. Two might look nice in a 29 and not overwhelm the biological capacity of the tank, but they can be very territorial and even a breeding pair can find a 29 too small if they have a disagreement (as I learned). They need a lot of room, visual barriers throughout the tank, and enough room for each to be able to stake out their own space (yes, I know I was repetitive - I learned about the space needs of them the hard way).

If you can find a good source for the dwarf gouramis, go for it. I've never had any luck with them because the only source nearby is Petsmart & Petco and their gouramis are unhealthy & short-lived. I love the colors and the attitude of them.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Perhaps 3 Dwarfs and a small group of schooling fish.. I think I like the sound of that idea.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Dwarfs can chase one another alot. And, they tend to be shy at times, though they do come out. You'll need a lot of plants.

For aesthetic reasons, I prefer a single color variety in a tank. I think the natural color looks just fine.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

inareverie85 said:


> Perhaps 3 Dwarfs and a small group of schooling fish.. I think I like the sound of that idea.


I agree. Also I agree with one color variant. Remember too that many male fish show off their coloration better with some ladies to show off to. 2 ladies and a male gourami would work, and yes lots of cover for them!

A medium sized schooling fish would work too. maybe some ottos to finish it off :bathbaby:


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

gouramis


----------

